# Running and training on the track.



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, I live 2 blocks from a track and I usually run there. But I want to start to do some shadow kicking. Has anyone done this? Its kind of hard for me becuase I follow through and spin. Plus, I do shadow boxing 80% speed. Becuase when I do full speed, I have to stop it or else my elbows will snap and it painful. What I'm asking is for input on shadow "training"


----------



## Zepp (Mar 5, 2003)

Just use your ultra fireball technique to get rid of those pesky shadow warriors.

Oh wait- you meant the other type of shadow training, didn't you?  

The key is to pick a focus point for every strike.  Picture a target in front of you and put all the force from your attack into that point.  Takes some practice, especially at full speed, but once you get it down you should be able to go at full speed, and full extension without the joint snapping.

That's my method at least.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 5, 2003)

MuayThai,

You've got the right idea...don't fire off full extension techniques when shadow boxing...you can go to 95%, though...if you ever watch a western boxer,they go full tilt on the heavy bag, but always abbreviate when shadow boxing...
The idea of shadow boxing is to establish a conditioned neural pattern...the initial firing of the technique is all that is really required...If you go beyond 95%, you will actually hyperextend your elbows...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2003)

While you're there, do other non-kicking/punching drills. Do some sprints, run up/down stairs, plyometrics, etc. That'll benefit you as much as the shadow boxing will!


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2003)

I would use a tree or post. Not to hit it, but as a foucus point. Then I'd alsways know were the center was.

/Yari


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 6, 2003)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, hold on there cowboy.

The reason you DON'T want to train 100% is those pains in your joints...  They're the reason practically nobody does them at 100%.  A side kick without hitting a target is powerful enough to hurt your knees seriously.  That's what bags are for.  Shadow boxing is more for finding ideas, letting things flow instinctively, strategizing so it becomes second nature but not so it overwhelms everything, thinking yet being free, and concentrating on perfect technique.  Shadow boxing was never meant to be an explosive sprint-type thing.


----------

